# should i be worried



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I bought 2 varaderos a few months ago. I've seen them all the time now I only see one of the two. I shrugged it off and week went by and still haven't seen it. So I start getting worded. Now I just torn through the tank and only found one. What happened?


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

It either escaped or you just didn't finding it. By shuffling through the viv you might have even buried it under the substrate. Who knows... Ultimately this is something that happens to everyone though so try not to beat yourself up over it. Over the years I've lost an Escudo, Cayo de Aqua and an Azureus. Luckily I found the Azureus hiding in a bucket, but that was just dumb luck. Everything else completely vanished. In the future try keeping a banana chip towards the front of the viv. This will attract the remaining fruit flies in the viv and usually the frogs as well. It's a great way of keeping track of your frogs.  Now you just have to figure out how the frog might have escaped.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I hope it did not escape i really hope not. I only see one and cant find the other and i hope i did not burry it under the substrate. Plus i worried with the one i have about being skinny. I worried about them.

Thankyou for the respose.Maybe when i open the tank to mist?


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

There have been times I have not seen a frog for a couple weeks to months and then it shows up they have a way of finding hiding spots. I have 4 vents in a tank and I will see 2 of them all the time the other two I mitt not see for weeks then I will see them jsut keep watching when you feed them and when you mist them, that is when I usually find the two hiders.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

that's what I think will happen. They are my favorite and I had bad experience when first keep frogs when they escaped. Also im concerned if the other one is to skinny

Ill will post picture on the little guy


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Recently one of my azureiventris has gone missing. It's been about a week and a half at this point. I looked all around the floors and didn't see anything. I haven't gone tearing through the tank, though I did flip over a few leaves towards the front of the tank. My plan is to carry on as usual, and hope for the best. I feel the commotion of moving everything in the tank would future exacerbate his need to hide. If I don't see him, well, then it's a shame.


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you have your tank seeded with springtails or isopods? If not maybe yo could throw some of those in there my frogs gorge themselves on springs. Have you seen it eating if yo have and it still stays skinny it may have parasites and you might want to send a fecal exam to a vet and get it checked out. There are threads on how to obtain a fecal exam and where to send it.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

When searching for my frogs in their tanks, I wait about an hour or two after "lights out", I sneek in the frog room(very,very quietly) with my trusty flashlight and go frog hunt'n!!!!


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

erik s said:


> When searching for my frogs in their tanks, I wait about an hour or two after "lights out", I sneek in the frog room(very,very quietly) with my trusty flashlight and go frog hunt'n!!!!


You know what, i need to do that 

I NEED TO GO FROG HUNTING


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

NVfrogger said:


> Do you have your tank seeded with springtails or isopods? If not maybe yo could throw some of those in there my frogs gorge themselves on springs. Have you seen it eating if yo have and it still stays skinny it may have parasites and you might want to send a fecal exam to a vet and get it checked out. There are threads on how to obtain a fecal exam and where to send it.


The tank is seeded with springs but im not sure if the springs are reproducing yet or they are even thier i need to find out. I want to add isopods but im not sure what type. 

Also i should do a fecal test.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

That dart is pretty skinny have yo untried moving it to a quarantine tank? Might help and you can monitor it better.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

NVfrogger said:


> That dart is pretty skinny have yo untried moving it to a quarantine tank? Might help and you can monitor it better.


I have thought about it but I need to take action what type of tank or container do I need. What type of substrate. Do I need light? Any.tips. I read about quaritine but I don't have time to go through threads if you don't mind can you tell me


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> You know what, i need to do that
> 
> I NEED TO GO FROG HUNTING


Go get-um!!!


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

I use a 12 quart container with sphag moss base and a few leaves for some hiding places. That is what I usually use and it seems to work.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

NVfrogger said:


> I use a 12 quart container with sphag moss base and a few leaves for some hiding places. That is what I usually use and it seems to work.


How do you feed your frogs Spring tails
. Do you get them on a leaf and put the leaf covered in springs in a petro dish?. Also what Isopoda do you use


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

I find the younger iso's and put a leaf in the container then put it in the enclosure when some iso's have jumped on it. As for springs I jsut put a mushroom ( a small piece) in the springs container then couple hours or so later take it out and put it in with the frog.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

well is been awhile since i have been on here, I still cannot find my frog in the tank. Now the one that was in quaritine is dead. first time i lost a frog in a long time. So what now?


----------



## HaltIAmReptar (Sep 30, 2011)

Two weeks ago one of my Veraderos went missing too. Could have happened during feeding or when I was in the tank doing some re-arranging. I'm hoping he pops up one of these days but I know how you feel its a real bummer.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Interesting, I have a 1.1 pair of veradero and they too go missing from time to time. I found them frog hunting last week, very shy frogs.
Brian


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

BR5 said:


> Interesting, I have a 1.1 pair of veradero and they too go missing from time to time. I found them frog hunting last week, very shy frogs.
> Brian


thats strange. i still cant find my second veradero in the tank


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

It may show up. Thought I lost one of my vanzolini, buy turns out he was hiding. All three accounted for.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

i really hope so i love these guys. are they usaully shy frogs or it varies?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know what you should do, but, I'll tell you what I would do.

Since one frog has died and the other has not been seen, I'd make up a temporary container for the missing frog, and then tear down the old tank until you find him. Put him in the temp/QT container to hold him for a bit and assess his health. I'd continue tearing down the tank and bagging up the insides to throw away. Then I'd clean out the tank, sanitize it with bleach, and rebuild.

My reason for this is that you don't know why that other guy died. If he was sick, the sickness is probably in the tank. The other one might be sick, too. You could observe him in a QT container to see how he is. 

Just what I would do.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Thumbs can be masters at hiding. I pulled out a rotten brom once. Inspected it and determned it empty only to see a little guy springing out of it on my table.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

frogface said:


> I don't know what you should do, but, I'll tell you what I would do.
> 
> Since one frog has died and the other has not been seen, I'd make up a temporary container for the missing frog, and then tear down the old tank until you find him. Put him in the temp/QT container to hold him for a bit and assess his health. I'd continue tearing down the tank and bagging up the insides to throw away. Then I'd clean out the tank, sanitize it with bleach, and rebuild.
> 
> ...


thankyou thats what i most likely will do. Just really like they guys and very beautiful frogs


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Things like this make me not want PDFs
I am so afraid of investing money and something like this happening.
Especially with thumbnails.
sorry for your loss 

I hope the other guy shows up


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Well it has been a while since this post and since I have been on here.A few weeks ago I went searching for that missing frog. took all the plants and dirt.Gone! must have escaped. The one i put in quaritine. Died. So these little guys are no longer with us.

I sanitized the whole tank, plants dirt.leaf litter and put some new plants and broms in therel. Now i want to fill this tank up with some new thumbnails. Im stuck between a few. any one can help me out. i rather stay with the Ranitomeya speices. 

also i just finished my new 20l waterfall tank. and i have to many mints for the tank. I need to get trade one away. So is it a good trade to ask for a proven female R. imitator 'Tarapoto?

Thanks


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Youngherp420 said:


> Well it has been a while since this post and since I have been on here.A few weeks ago I went searching for that missing frog. took all the plants and dirt.Gone! must have escaped. The one i put in quaritine. Died. So these little guys are no longer with us.
> 
> I sanitized the whole tank, plants dirt.leaf litter and put some new plants and broms in therel. Now i want to fill this tank up with some new thumbnails. Im stuck between a few. any one can help me out. i rather stay with the Ranitomeya speices.
> 
> ...


I think Mints hold a higher value as of now. Personally, I would not trade a P. terribilis for a Ranitomeya imitator. I am a Phyllobates "buff" though, 

JBear


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> I think Mints hold a higher value as of now. Personally, I would not trade a P. terribilis for a Ranitomeya imitator. I am a Phyllobates "buff" though,
> 
> JBear


I hear you with that, I love these guys. I just dont have enough room for them in the 20l. so i need to trade one away or put him/her in another tank that i need to do


----------

